# Stone Removal from Indiana Pouch



## pkoens (Nov 13, 2012)

My physician removed stones from an Indiana Pouch...initially with ESWL and then 2 weeks later with laser lithotripsy....I have searched all my resources and the only thing I can come up with is 44385-22.  Does anyone have any ideas for a better code for this?

Thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 16, 2012)

My opinion is 52353-52 and if the pouch was examined adding 44380 (I don't have my book in front of me, I think that is the code for evaluation of a pouch?).


----------



## pkoens (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks so much Kelly for your help...would you also advise billing 50590-52 for initial ESWL?


----------

